# 2011er ZR Team 6.0 Poplock Adjust?



## Atisha (3. August 2011)

Eine kurze Frage an alle Team-Besitzer: ist im Lieferumfang die für die 6.0er und 7.0er die auf der Webseite beworbene Poplock Adjust - Steuerung enthalten?

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. August 2011)

Wenn du die Steuerung vom Lenker zur Blockierung der Gabel meinst...dann JA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atisha (3. August 2011)

Also dein Bike ist mit der Adjust-Variante geliefert worden? Dann müßte der Schalter ungefähr so aussehen? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...el-rechts.html?uin=agfqml8h2do9v4pui9uq9cdi33

Bei meinem 6.0er fehlt nämlich dieses blaue Rädel, d.h. es wurde ein "normales" Poplock ohne Möglichkeit der Einstellung der Druckstufe vom Lenker aus geliefert.

Kanpper Kommentar von Radon: Tja, selbst schuld; es gilt die Artikelbeschreibung des Webshops, und da wäre von Poplock Adjust nix zu lesen...(kein wörtliches Zitat) 

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. August 2011)

Nee die Adjust-Variante habe ich auch nicht...nur normales PopLock...sorry

in der Beschreibung steht aber auch nicht vom Adjust


----------



## Atisha (3. August 2011)

hmmm, vielleicht liege ich ja falsch, aber wenn ich hier gucke:http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_15285_.htm#details 
dann lese ich da ganz klar was von Poplock Adjust. Und das bezieht sich augenscheinlich ganz klar auf das 6.0er, oder?


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. August 2011)

okay da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht...im Shop ist allerdings keine Sprache mehr davon http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a45700/zr-team-6-0.html?mfid=52


----------



## Atisha (3. August 2011)

Ja, ich weiß. Frage ist jetzt halt, ob es die feine englische Art ist, auf der Herstellerwebseite ein Feature anzupreisen und dann einen "Kaufmich" -Link zum Onlineshop zu setzen, wo dann ein Bike mit anderen Komponenten verkauft wird...komme mir schon etwas veräppelt vor


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. August 2011)

die feine englische ist es sicher nicht...aber ändern oder sogar einklagen wird dir nichts bringen, weil du mit dem Kauf über den Shop "dieses" Produkt gewählt hast...und wenn Radon dir schon so per Mail geanwortet hat, werden die sich auch bestimmt nicht kulant zeigen...

schade aber leider wahr...und ehrlich ich habe den Adjust-Hebel bisher nicht vermisst...aber ihn zu haben wäre aber nicht schlecht


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (3. August 2011)

@Atisha

Die direkte Bezugsquelle, sprich Seite bei www.bike-discount.de, spezifiziert das Rad bzw. die Gabel ganz klar als 'Rock Shox Recon Silver Air TK Poploc', kein Wort von 'Adjust'.

Die Radon-Bikes Seite auf die Du Dich beziehst ist auch nicht die eigentliche Verkaufsseite, scheint auch nicht immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu sein...

Den Adjust-Hebel braucht im normalen Fahrbetrieb eh kein Mensch, oder verstellst Du etwa während der Fahrt andauernd Deine Druckstufe?


----------



## h1ld3 (4. August 2011)

Bei meinem 6.0 ist es dabei.


----------



## catchmyshadow (4. August 2011)

Da gäbe es noch diverse andere Sachen die irreführend sind:

-Beim Team 5.0 wurde (früher) angegeben, dass an diesem ein Deore Schalthebel verbaut wurde; tatsächlich war es aber ein Alivio, obwohl auf den Bildern (!) Deore zu sehen war!

-Bei den aktuellen 6.0 / 7.0 wird angegeben, dass eine 11-36 Kassette verbaut ist. An meinem Team 6.0 ist aber eine 11-34 verbaut.
Stört mich zwar nicht, entspricht aber nicht der Spezifikation auf der H&S Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (4. August 2011)

das mit den falsch beschriebenen ausstattungsdetails scheint bei radon leider an der tagesordnung zu sein. 
fotos auf der hp zeigen bei etlichen modellen andere ausstattungen, als tatsächlich verbaut. bei den slide foreseason modellen gabs eine diskussion über die falsche beschreibung des laufradsatzes. hier stimmten die fotos und der text nicht überein.
beim zr 6 team ist auf den fotos eindeutig der poploc adjust hebel zu sehen. wird aber offenbar nicht verbaut.
beim slide ed8 steht in der beschreibung eindeutig kashima coating! - gibts bei fox oem ware 2011 aber nicht! auf den fotos ist auch nichts davon zu sehen. 
dazu kommen die unzähligen falschangaben bei den gewichten der bikes. beim skeen carbon wurden die zwischenzeitlich offenbar nach oben korrigiert nach dem hier im forum darüber diskutiert wurde.
vielleicht sollte radon auf der hp einen fehlermeldungshelpdesk einrichten wo auf diese missstände hingewiesen werden kann....


----------



## Speedy1985 (4. August 2011)

Das Problem ist m.M.n, dass auf der Radon Seite  2011 er Modell beschrieben ist, die Silver und Gold Varianten der Recon gibt es meines Wissens erst seit diesem Jahr. Und die haben vll. (ich weiß es nicht) Pop Lock mit der Adjust Funktion.

Das Bike bei Bike-disount ist wohl ein 2010er...Damals gab es nämlich die normale Recon Gabel (mit Pop Lock ohne Adjust)


----------



## Serial-K (5. August 2011)

Also ich habe bei mir links am Lenker einen Hebel für die Federgabel.
Geht in so nen blaues "lock ding" an der Federgabel.
Bestellt vor ca. 3 Wochen.

Entschuldigt das ich die Fachbegriffe nicht kenne 

Vielleicht sehr Ihr auf meinen Bilder was ich meine 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8551849&postcount=509


----------

